# Interior grill light



## tweaked (May 9, 2016)

I have been wanting to add a light on a toggle to the inside of my smoker and finally spotted something I could use off of the RecTec pellet smoker. I emailed support, but just interested if anyone else has suggestions on where to get one?


----------



## gearjammer (May 9, 2016)

Do you think it will get all smoked up 

so you can't see with it anyway.

Maybe you want to consider mounting it outside.

You could build one yourself, wouldn't be hard to do.

                 Ed


----------



## tweaked (May 10, 2016)

Well I have to wipe the Tappecue probes and other items after each smoke so just part of clean up. The RecTec comes with removable glass shield for this purpose. Seems like it's manageable to me.


----------



## tweaked (May 10, 2016)

Got a message to call the GM at RecTec direct. Fingers crossed, keep you posted. Below is the light their units come with btw. 













3061F588-B976-4843-911C-D2D8D968D4F4_zpsnzhyk6jw.j



__ tweaked
__ May 10, 2016


----------



## westby (May 10, 2016)

I have a Rec Tec and I can honestly say that the light is the most useless piece of equipment on the grill.  If you are anal about cleaning it, it will be ok but I definitely have issues keeping it clean.  I think a light mounted outside would work much better.


----------



## tweaked (May 10, 2016)

Its glass so I would wipe after every smoke, and remove and scrape every few months? Is it that much of a pain? Looks like one screw and the glass is off.


----------



## westby (May 10, 2016)

I'm just sayin. . . . . . . Your mileage may vary.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 10, 2016)

I asked the same question about two years ago when I got my GMG, and got pretty much the same response. Fitted a light above smoker. This also gave me light around the smoker and light in the smoker when lid was opened.


----------



## sfprankster (May 10, 2016)

You could get one of those "cute" forehead mounted led's and wear it when needed...


----------



## tweaked (May 10, 2016)

ahahahah nice thanks.

Just got it ordered direct from RecTec with the 10 ft lead, housing, glass, bulb, and toggle. Also picked up the transformer and will wire in along with my custom Tappecue job in through the back and into the controls area. Ill keep you posted.













E4700277-B613-443C-8BFE-ECFC11C1379E_zpsr29u8wgq.j



__ tweaked
__ May 10, 2016


----------



## edwardc (Nov 16, 2016)

Choosing the right interior light can enhance not just your mood but the lift color of the wall too. Spotlights close to grill would be helpful to determine if it is cooked to perfection especially when it is dark. Pendant lighting are available in different shades,sizes and colors. They are perfect for the bar and serving areas. Light bulbs emit different shades of color  which vary from 2700K to 6500K for indoor use. I read an article which says that not all bulbs are created equal , depending on our requirement one can choose the form of lighting . Halogen ones are energy efficient.


----------



## marctrees (Dec 14, 2016)

Tweaked - Looks like you'll be all set.

For others,    The interior lights sounds great, if bright, and not too difficult to clean.

Of course, there is also the option of somekinda flexible goose neck like desk lamp, some have magnetic bases.

One could always take the time to mount a outlet/switch on the smoker, if appropriate for the situation.

Could be battery powered,no cord,  but if so, yet a different hassle.

Course, it is something else to carry out, and in when done, so not super convenient.

I'm a late night guy, so I plan on setting up something soon.

I think w a strong mag base, and flexible neck, will be good.

I picture it stuck on the side, not over the lid.

Bend neck after opening door.

I know I've seen a few in past marketed for BBQ use.

I think one needs to decide FIRST, if, in their situation, they'd rather screw w a cord, or don't mind having/ buying batteries.

In fact, if anyone can point me to a strong good mag base 120v, NOT idiotically priced for Millenials, I would be very interested.

Just a quick example -    Marc

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...VbAs6C2UT-k6sRTiyF9EHlPovWF1nLNiz4aAlMe8P8HAQ


----------

